# 3 Sisters Oscillating Cylinder



## kustomkb (Dec 12, 2008)

This engine was made from plans found on the internet using only a lathe and drill press.
The flywheel detail was recently added using a cnc mill.
I cannot find a link to the plans right now, so If someone could show us the way, that would be great!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5206072004613551915&hl=en

Have fun!

-Kevin.


----------



## cfellows (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice job on the engines. Runs great!

Here's the link to the plans:

http://npmccabe.tripod.com/3sisters.htm'

Chuck


----------



## Maryak (Dec 12, 2008)

Runs like a charm and very unusual 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rleete (Dec 12, 2008)

Very nice. I plan on making this one soon.


----------



## dparker (Dec 12, 2008)

Kevin: Good engine! I built one several months ago and like to watch it run. I took a few liberties with the plans and added ball bearings and another support for the crank shaft. The McCabe plans are good and there are several to choose from, I also made the McCabe Runner with bearings on the shaft also and it can run quite slow.
Good job.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcaFWg-FvbQ[/ame]
don


----------



## kustomkb (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks fellows,

Don,

I never got around to building a base but did add a ball bearing when I blinged up the flywheel.
I'd like to borrow your idea for the support and maniflod, that is a great way to keep everything secure and tidy.

Kevin.


----------

